# Different coloured fish?



## yasin (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi...i'm new to this and haven't ever had pet fish before. To keep it short, i'm looking to buy 5 fish - one red, one yellow, one green, one blue, and one purple coloured fish. Is it possible to get fish these colours that arent too big and wont eat each other?!?!

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2009)

Since you're new to fishkeeping, you should do plenty of research into the subject before going into choosing colours. Depending on whether you intend to keep tropical freshwater or coldwater species you can't just mix and match fish from different species. Some are incompatible in terms of temperaments and/or water conditions.

While 'dyed' fish are available in various colours this trade should be outlawed and I would not recommend that you support such a practice.

I have a couple of articles on here that are aimed at new fishkeepers, have a good read of these first and feel free to fire any PM's in my direction. 

Fishkeeping for beginners, simplified


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

yasin said:


> Hi...i'm new to this and haven't ever had pet fish before. To keep it short, i'm looking to buy 5 fish - one red, one yellow, one green, one blue, and one purple coloured fish. Is it possible to get fish these colours that arent too big and wont eat each other?!?!
> 
> Thanks


you can get platys and swordtails which are tropical fish that are red, yellow, green, blue 
but I've never seen a purple fish


----------



## yasin (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for all your advice. Reason I asked about the colours is because i'm a school teacher, and my classroom has table group colours. Ideally I would have liked each table group to have their own coloured pet fish, but seeing as this looks virtually impossible, I might rethink the idea.


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

look into getting guppies..... male ones are mor colourful


they are lovely to watch and kids woul dlove them!!!


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree with that you can get purple guppys


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree that guppies are probably your best bet - they come in all the colours you've mentioned, it's just a case of whether you can find them in your local shops 

The only other fish I can think of that I've seen in all those colours is the siamese fighting fish. I know males would have to be kept either in separate tanks or in one huge tank divided into sections so they couldn't get at or see each other, but I'm not sure if females can be kept together in a group? Might be worth investigating


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Be very careful with guppies, as they aren't as hardy as they used to be and despite being labelled as a 'beginners fish', they usually go downhill within a few weeks. I would only recommend buying these fish from reputable breeders, rather than pet shops and aquatic stores. Unfortunately weak specimens as a result of genetic inbreeding are rife.


----------

